
German lab where dogs bleed to death - threecoins
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/new-video-shows-dogs-bleeding-20646017
======
ratsmack
I would think with the advances in DNA research that animal testing would be
considerably reduced or eliminated. I also don't understand how testing on
animals correlates to substance toxicity in humans.

------
SamReidHughes
You can either test toxicity on animals or test it on humans. They should
create an especially uncharismatic dog breed to test with.

~~~
jjtheblunt
That's dumb, to be blunt as hell. Toxicology of pertinent substances is long
ago documented, and can literally be just looked up in old research.

~~~
SamReidHughes
You think they’re redoing old testing?

~~~
jjtheblunt
Yeah

------
goldenkey
I feel so marginalized by the universe's expanse and society's domination of
my individuality. I _want_ to be a good person. I just have never been told
how. Can't help every bum, can't shut down every evil bloodsucker. Life feels
so meaningless when the moles just keep popping up as you hit them. Aye, I
upvote, wish I had the means to do more, it seems like my existence is split
in two..startups having to do a lot with it.

How to help the world?

Step 1) Make lots of money Step 2) Influence

It always feels like I'm trying to "scheme" morality, and it hasn't worked out
so far, since I'm not rich enough to do shit, in terms of making real change.

This video about the toolbox fallacy is so apt:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz4YqwH_6D0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz4YqwH_6D0)

I keep waiting for step 1 to complete so I can then "live life after life."

Like a hamster on a wheel....

